# SNG's Gallery.



## SNG (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi!
Here are some of my pieces i did:

Shadow & Rouge.

Sonic & Amy.

Chao.

Shadow & Rouge. (again)

3D Sonic.

3D E-102 Gamma - Brawl Trophie.

Sonic Riders.

Erazor Djin.

Portrait Practice.

Live and Learn - Shadow.

Hope you enjoy'em.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 2, 2010)

asdasdasd


----------



## SNG (Jan 2, 2010)

All the drawings have watermarks, they're just 'hidden'.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 2, 2010)

SNG said:
			
		

> All the drawings have watermarks, they're just 'hidden'.



Yep, they're mostly hidden, I managed to find some.

And great pictures dude!


----------



## Deleted-119707 (Jan 2, 2010)

asdasdasd


----------



## SNG (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks MegaAce! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I invented a new game for you right nicky?


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Jan 2, 2010)

great, i like the portrait the most, seems like a new artist is born for the temp


----------



## SNG (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi again!
A SEGA/Nintendo one -> PeaChao.
And -> Sonic & Tails.


----------

